
Japanese Multiplication Method Will Divide Your Brain By Zero - J3L2404
http://gizmodo.com/5713010/this-bewildering-japanese-multiplication-method-just-multiplied-my-brain-by-zero
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same topic from 7 months ago, without the blogspam:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1308444> [video]

Some discussion there. It is effectively long multiplication, with lines and
points taking the place of products and digits. The isomorphism is pretty
simple.

------
iwwr
Western-style multiplication is still more compact and efficient, but
computation-wise, they are the same (O(n^2))

For a computer, use the Karatsuba method or FFT-multiplication (for >10K
decimal digits).

